# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > آموزش: مقدمه ای بر معماری PC اولیه و آموزش زبان ماشین و اسمبلی i8086

## Dark-Knight

برنامه نویسی زبان ماشین بدون دانش اولیه از معماری کامپیوتر بی معناست ! 
معماری کامپیوترهای خانگی امروزه تا هزاران برابر پیچیده تر از PC-XT اولیه می باشد اما برنامه نویسی زبان ماشین آنها به نوعی همچنان بر پایه های اولیه پردازنده 8086 اینتل استوار است و بدون یاد گیری آن بقیه را نمی توان فرا گرفت. همچنین یادگیری معماری آنها نیز از این قائده مستثنی نیست. در فایل ضمیمه که ابتدا در سال 1381 بصورت نرم افزار تهیه شده بود و در حال حاضر با فرمت PDF می باشد سعی شده مطالب بصورت فشرده و در عین حال مرتبط بیان شود. از آنجایی که هنوز دانستن این مطالب برای دانشجویان رشته کامپیوتر ضروری است و در دانشگاه ها نیز تحت عنوان درس ریزپردازنده و اسمبلی تدریس می شود لینک فایل برای استفاده علاقه مندان قرار گرفت.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sli2jlqkx9...y8086.rar?dl=0

----------

